# My Cat and My Rat



## PAValentine (Mar 24, 2017)

I picked this up pretty much this way. I added the fenders. 
The frame is supposed to be a prewar Elgin, At least that's what I was told??? (Rear facing dropouts)????
Sturmey-Archer 8 speed and drum brakes. 36 tooth crank to 25 tooth rear. New alloy 26" wheels. Leather Saddle. BMX Crank and Front End...
A Smooth Riding, and Fun Running, Rat Rodder!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice bike and pretty kitty.


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice rat! Love the flames with whitewalls! And watch out for the cat...they love rats..


----------

